# Question for pig raisers



## goats&moregoats (Oct 22, 2014)

I want to get pigs in the spring to raise for meat. need opinions of what is the best breed for this and the best feeding method.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## goats&moregoats (Oct 22, 2014)

That is exactly what I will be doing, along with some books and talking to many pig farmers I hope.


----------



## M.L. McKnight (Oct 22, 2014)

The breed you choose and the feeding method will depend on the amount of space/land you have available to raise them. Some breeds do better in confinement settings, some thrive in pasture, some produce an exceptional carcass but grow slow and then you can further separate the breeds according to the cuts and type of finished product you end up with at butcher time.

I'm not trying to come across as a know it all because lord knows I don't, I'd like to help you out as best I can but I'll need a bit more information from you before I have any advice that is worth giving.


----------



## Bossroo (Oct 23, 2014)

M.L. McKnight said:


> The breed you choose and the feeding method will depend on the amount of space/land you have available to raise them. Some breeds do better in confinement settings, some thrive in pasture, some produce an exceptional carcass but grow slow and then you can further separate the breeds according to the cuts and type of finished product you end up with at butcher time.
> 
> I'm not trying to come across as a know it all because lord knows I don't, I'd like to help you out as best I can but I'll need a bit more information from you before I have any advice that is worth giving.


Amen !!!  Most advise that is given by the backyard hobby or pet types may be ok but most likely of just barely passable for proper animal husbandry.  I would ask for advise from a Agriculture University professor that specializes in animal production research ( in this case hog production )  then a person that makes a living from the particular animal activity (in this case a market hog producer near  your property )  .


----------

